# What do MS members look like?



## Xanados

I'm not sure if this type of thread has been made before, but I'd like to see what the members of MS look like. Most forums have one of these anyway...


----------



## fleamailman

"...well I'm just your average everyday kind of goblin I suppose, yes that's me then..." and with that the goblin thought it wouldn't hurt to add his picture here, adding "...ok, so who's going to post their picture next I wonder..."


----------



## Xanados

fleamailman said:


> "...well I'm just your average everyday kind of goblin I suppose, yes that's me then..." and with that the goblin thought it wouldn't hurt to add his picture here, adding "...ok, so who's going to post their picture next I wonder..."


I knew you'd look like that. Well, perhaps not so formal...

This is Xanados, also known as Void, also known as Taylor.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Great Idea! TYVM. Now if only I could figure out how to get a pic in the post ....


----------



## Xanados

The Blue Lotus said:


> Great Idea! TYVM. Now if only I could figure out how to get a pic in the post ....


On the post interface, find the button that to the left of the "film reel" symbol. It looks like a picture of a tree in a window. Upload it with that.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Thanks Xan


----------



## Xanados

The Blue Lotus said:


> View attachment 334
> 
> 
> Thanks Xan



Great photo. Traditional garbs, how nice.

Edit: I hope that isn't somehow offensive. Why would it be?


----------



## mythique890

Sorry it's so small, but I'm the one on the right.  Also, this picture is more or less a lie, since it was taken five years ago.    There's a more recent one on my profile page.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

You've already seen my manly chest (and wussy hands, but they look like strong hands after PhotoShopping).

Now put a face to the name. Like previous posters, I'm ALSO the one on the right and am ALSO wearing traditional garb. But UNLIKE them, I'm seated by my soon-to-be-deflowered bride with a background made up entirely of breasts.
*I RULE!*







...or at least I WOULD rule, if not for the photographer forcing me to make Chun-Li's victory pose._
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha__... YA TA!_


----------



## Xanados

Oh look, I managed to find a front shot.

And yes, that is a sword pendant that hangs about my chest.
Long hair and sword pendant = ancestral warrior?


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Xanados said:


> Great photo. Traditional garbs, how nice.
> 
> Edit: I hope that isn't somehow offensive. Why would it be?




Not at all dear, how could a compliment be bad EVER???  That's my sweetie, on our wedding day. I tried to upload the retro B&W shot which is my personal fav but, it keeps giving me an error mssg.  (sob) Oh well, btw, LOVE the hair Xan! Once you finish filling out you will have to beat the chicks off with a stick!  ... Now I hope that is not offencive.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Legendary Sidekick said:


> You've already seen my manly chest (and wussy hands, but they look like strong hands after PhotoShopping).
> 
> Now put a face to the name. Like previous posters, I'm ALSO the one on the right and am ALSO wearing traditional garb. But UNLIKE them, I'm seated by my soon-to-be-deflowered bride with a background made up entirely of breasts.
> *I RULE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or at least I WOULD rule, if not for the photographer forcing me to make Chun-Li's victory pose._
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha__... YA TA!_




ROFL, Too funny, BTW you have one lovely bride, take care of eachother!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The Blue Lotus said:


> ... Now I hope that is not offencive.


My post had the word "breasts" in it, so I was more offensive than both you and Xan put together.

And yes, she is lovely. Thanks, Lotus. I believe you and I are both fortunate to have found our special someones halfway around the globe!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I believe you and I are both fortunate to have found our special someones halfway around the globe!


Sometimes you find exactly what you need in the weirdest places. Someday you will have to tell us your "How we met" story. Siva and I met online. ( Online dating site ) He lived not far from me but, after having had several really bad dates I decided not to reply to his email seeking to "know more" about me, after a week I read the email, and decided he had to be gay... The language was very "ladylike"

Long story short, he emailed me again this time stating that I had not replied to his sisters mail so he thought he would try the direct route... ROFL.

 We met twice had exactly two dates then ran off and got married. Wow that seems soooo long ago (4.5yrs).  His sister died three weeks after the wedding, I think maybe somehow she knew and decided to find someone to watch over him. So now spill what is your great love story??


----------



## Telcontar

My picture can be found on my twitter and blog.  Oh look, there are links in my sig!

(doyouseewhatIdidthere?)


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Telcontar said:


> My picture can be found on my twitter and blog.  Oh look, there are links in my sig!
> 
> (doyouseewhatIdidthere?)



Hey Trist, I love your blog. Always a joy to read, and you're a fellow Michigander (with really nice eyes I might add!) which just makes me smile even more...


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wonderful story, Lotus!


The Blue Lotus said:


> So now spill what is your great love story??


It's long, so don't say I didn't warn you even though I didn't warn you.


*November 2004:* I wanted to quit my job because I found out that, though I was the top performer on my team, I was getting paid $5K less than a new hire. I was bribed to stay four more months with a $4K bonus + travel to Europe and Asia.

*December 2004:* I was developing a close friendship with a Chinese coworker (not my wife), so I was glad to still work there. I considered dating her, even though we had great differences in our personal beliefs. Basically, I'm Catholic; she's not religious. And so what, I figured.

*December 27, 2004: *At a friend's house (his b-day), I was speaking highly of this woman, and thought I might take her out as my date for New Year's Eve. My friend's father said, "big mistake" even though I hadn't told him of the differences between this woman and I. It was the first time this man had ever given me advice. I didn't question him... his words really had an impact on me.

*January 2005:* My friend's dad died, so I never got to tell him that I took his advice.

_(So, like you, Lotus, someone who was about to die had a great impact on the meeting of my spouse!)_

But like I said, I took his advice _before_ knowing it was the last thing he'd ever say to me. I realized that this woman and I had so many differences in our upbringing, and that would cause some friction if we were to later have our own kids. Sure, religious and political differences have no bearing when it comes to making friends, but for a 32-year-old man looking for a wife, I needed to aim for a common ground.

I had given up on a Catholic dating site, but decided to give it another shot, and take it slow. I emailed a local girl and she didn't respond. I gave her time.

Meanwhile, back at work, Germany was confirmed as my Europe trip for February. For March, I would go to Asia. Not the Japan office, the one in Hong Kong.

At home, while looking on the dating site to see if I got a reply, I asked myself, "Is Hong Kong a country or city or what?" I remembered in _Street Fighter II,_ Hong Kong had a flag. I used the "country selection" option on the dating site. Hong Kong was selectable. "So, it IS a country," I thought.

I hit enter. Accidentally.

One person came up in my search: _Sandra._

I wrote an email, "I'm not trying to date someone on the other side of the world, but I'm going to Hong Kong in two months and..." I asked Sandra stuff about Hong Kong. She replied. We emailed every day for a week. We talked on the phone every day after that. (The American girl did finally reply to me, but I politely told her I had met someone.)

*February 2005:* When I was in Germany, Sandra happened to be in Italy. We both racked up expensive phone bills that week. Despite the obvious distraction--or maybe _because of it_--I was a real hit in Germany. The trip was more successful than anticipated... yet when I came back to the US, my boss told me my trip to Asia was cancelled! (I won't get into the office politics.)

*March 2005:* I stayed until March 6th, only to fulfill my end of the agreement on my contract. When my boss asked what I would do without a job lined up, I told her, "You don't need to worry about me anymore." I was blunt at the exit interview, but the HR lady enjoyed my candor. I had nothing to be bitter about. If not for the company treating me like dirt, I never would've met my wife. And that $4,000 bonus... half of that funded my trip to Hong Kong.

I flew there March 11th and had an awkward first date. Sandra had never dated before, so I took advantage: "First dates are ALWAYS awkward," I told her over the phone that night.

The second date was not awkward. (Understatement!) I knew that morning that Sandra would be my wife.

*April 2005:* I moved to Hong Kong.

*July 13, 2005:* I proposed.

*October 14, 2006:* We took that photo.


----------



## fleamailman

> Great Idea! TYVM. Now if only I could figure out how to get a pic in the post ....



"...the easiest way to post one's own picture is to use a picture host like _photobucket _then..." replied the goblin, adding "...however, if you want to add some picture that one finds on the internet to one's post, the simply righthand-click the picture itself, choose properties, and within the properties find its http address aka the source of image or _imagesource_, then copy the http address to one's post, whereupon one adds a little code using square brackets 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 directly after the http address, and presto it's done..", and with that the goblin posted an example using normal brackets instead of square ones

(IMG)http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l18/fleamailman/mirror_pic.jpg(/IMG)


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Wonderful story, Lotus!
> 
> It's long, so don't say I didn't warn you even though I didn't warn you.
> 
> 
> *November 2004:* I wanted to quit my job because I found out that, though I was the top performer on my team, I was getting paid $5K less than a new hire. I was bribed to stay four more months with a $4K bonus + travel to Europe and Asia.
> 
> *December 2004:* I was developing a close friendship with a Chinese coworker (not my wife), so I was glad to still work there. I considered dating her, even though we had great differences in our personal beliefs. Basically, I'm Catholic; she's not religious. And so what, I figured.
> 
> *December 27, 2004: *At a friend's house (his b-day), I was speaking highly of this woman, and thought I might take her out as my date for New Year's Eve. My friend's father said, "big mistake" even though I hadn't told him of the differences between this woman and I. It was the first time this man had ever given me advice. I didn't question him... his words really had an impact on me.
> 
> *January 2005:* My friend's dad died, so I never got to tell him that I took his advice.
> 
> _(So, like you, Lotus, someone who was about to die had a great impact on the meeting of my spouse!)_
> 
> But like I said, I took his advice _before_ knowing it was the last thing he'd ever say to me. I realized that this woman and I had so many differences in our upbringing, and that would cause some friction if we were to later have our own kids. Sure, religious and political differences have no bearing when it comes to making friends, but for a 32-year-old man looking for a wife, I needed to aim for a common ground.
> 
> I had given up on a Catholic dating site, but decided to give it another shot, and take it slow. I emailed a local girl and she didn't respond. I gave her time.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at work, Germany was confirmed as my Europe trip for February. For March, I would go to Asia. Not the Japan office, the one in Hong Kong.
> 
> At home, while looking on the dating site to see if I got a reply, I asked myself, "Is Hong Kong a country or city or what?" I remembered in _Street Fighter II,_ Hong Kong had a flag. I used the "country selection" option on the dating site. Hong Kong was selectable. "So, it IS a country," I thought.
> 
> I hit enter. Accidentally.
> 
> One person came up in my search: _Sandra._
> 
> I wrote an email, "I'm not trying to date someone on the other side of the world, but I'm going to Hong Kong in two months and..." I asked Sandra stuff about Hong Kong. She replied. We emailed every day for a week. We talked on the phone every day after that. (The American girl did finally reply to me, but I politely told her I had met someone.)
> 
> *February 2005:* When I was in Germany, Sandra happened to be in Italy. We both racked up expensive phone bills that week. Despite the obvious distraction--or maybe _because of it_--I was a real hit in Germany. The trip was more successful than anticipated... yet when I came back to the US, my boss told me my trip to Asia was cancelled! (I won't get into the office politics.)
> 
> *March 2005:* I stayed until March 6th, only to fulfill my end of the agreement on my contract. When my boss asked what I would do without a job lined up, I told her, "You don't need to worry about me anymore." I was blunt at the exit interview, but the HR lady enjoyed my candor. I had nothing to be bitter about. If not for the company treating me like dirt, I never would've met my wife. And that $4,000 bonus... half of that funded my trip to Hong Kong.
> 
> I flew there March 11th and had an awkward first date. Sandra had never dated before, so I took advantage: "First dates are ALWAYS awkward," I told her over the phone that night.
> 
> The second date was not awkward. (Understatement!) I knew that morning that Sandra would be my wife.
> 
> *April 2005:* I moved to Hong Kong.
> 
> *July 13, 2005:* I proposed.
> 
> *October 14, 2006:* We took that photo.


That is sweet!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fleamailman

Goblin's lonely harts page:
dyslexic, hunted by ghosts, a mad muse and an ever hungry slot does not seek similar, if interested, you are not normal, contact:
Cannot find the damn server

my photo:





10


----------



## Sheilawisz

Here you can see the same picture that I have in my Mythic Scribes profile, anyway this is what the supermageswithweaponsofmassdestruction/obsessed Sheilawisz looks like:






	

		
			
		

		
	
I will share more pictures other day =)


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Sheilawisz said:


> Here you can see the same picture that I have in my Mythic Scribes profile, anyway this is what the supermageswithweaponsofmassdestruction/obsessed Sheilawisz looks like:
> 
> View attachment 338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will share more pictures other day =)




 I want your eyes!


----------



## Sheilawisz

Thanks, Lotus!! Your picture is very nice =) @Xanados: I love your style!!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Sheilawisz said:


> Thanks, Lotus!! Your picture is very nice =) @Xanados: I love your style!!



Thanks dear, that was the second day of the wedding and I was feeling "less than fresh!" ROFl. was worth it. But still, can I have your eyes?  ... I don't mind waiting until you're done with them


----------



## Sheilawisz

Oh, sorry Lotus, I want to keep my eyes!! I have terrible eyesight anyway, you would need to get Lasik =) Why are so few Mythic Scribes members sharing their pictures??


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Sheilawisz said:


> Why are so few Mythic Scribes members sharing their pictures??


Obviously because only the best-looking members replied.

Oh, and the ugliest member, too. He just replied to show off his cute Chinese wife.


----------



## Xanados

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Obviously because only the best-looking members replied.
> 
> Oh, and the ugliest member, too. He just replied to show off his cute Chinese wife.


UGLIEST MEMBER?! Oh wait... I don't have a wife.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

This is me, I guess.  By the way Xanados, love your hair


----------



## Jess A

I look rather like a rotating supercell thunderstorm with tornadic potential, violent thunder and brilliant lightning.

This obscures my true face. 

With regards to Sheilawisz: I don't know -any- of you in person, and therefore I am loath to share a photo despite having nothing to be ashamed of -sweeps luxurious dark hair back-. I'm very picky about the Internet.


----------



## The Grey Sage

This is the face of the Grey Sage!...





Actually once my beard grows out completely I'll probably post an actual one...


----------



## Codey Amprim

ROFL @ the Jesus picture!!!

I've had my pic as my avatar a few times but let me see if I can... Ah ha! There.










 I'm the dog.

edit: Uploading that from my phone made the image all weird... I'll try to find another


----------



## Argentum

So I see there are more guy pictures than girls, so I'll even it out.


----------



## Graham Irwin

At Greenfield Village in Dearborn, MI


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

I'd post a real picture of myself, but I don't want to make everyone's monitors shatter.


----------



## JCFarnham

I realise its a tiny picture the way it is.. but my avatar is of me.

No idea why I'm posting here haha


----------



## Klee Shay

My avatar is me, as well. Hard to see, though


----------



## Arcturus

Imagine the most attractive person you have ever seen.

I'm like that, only better.


----------



## Joanna

I usually try to avoid posting my face everywhere, but as I've been updating several online profiles, here's a photo of me (not the most recent one, cause I tend to stay behind the camera  )


----------



## Ireth

Here I am, stupid lazy eye and all. This photo is a couple of years old, but I haven't changed much since then except for my glasses. Apologies for the fuzziness also.


----------



## Reaver

As I've stated before, my avatar picture is a very recent photo.  Two answer two questions that people ask me quite frequently:

1: Yes

2: x = 54


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Reaver said:


> As I've stated before, my avatar picture is a very recent photo.  Two answer two questions that people ask me quite frequently:
> 
> 1: Yes
> 
> 2: x = 54



Man you just kill me... ROFLMBO!


----------



## Caged Maiden

I don't think there's anyone else here who has more pics of themselves posted.  Does that make me vain?  HAHA!  Well there's loads of photos of me in my profile album, and my avatar is me too.  I tried to post a pic on this thread, but had problems there... <- not computer savvy.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

@ Caged Maiden, vain you? Naaa...


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Old pictures are old:














Man, I'm pretty.


----------



## Caged Maiden

Okay, I guess I can post one without my costumes... err... as I look every day.....  Here's one with Orion.  I got him from the pound in 2001 when he was a year old.








And since you all are doing it.... that handsome rogue is my husband of 9 years and two of our kids at the zoo.


----------



## bbeams32

Well, I've got my profile pic there to the left, but here's another with my awesome son, Jonas...and a goat!


----------



## Xanados

I now posess a facebook account. You can view it if you'd like. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003697040454


----------



## Cinder

What you see here is a rather posey picture of oneself. No shame.







The picture is actually a few months old. I now have a massive blonde mess that runs down my fringe. I like it, sometimes.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Xanados said:


> I now posess a facebook account. You can view it if you'd like. Taylor Hood | Facebook




Dude, I would kill someone for your hair!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

So yeah this is a slightly better pic.


----------



## Caged Maiden

And this is me a few months ago... I haven't changed much. That handsome little man is Lucan.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

@ Anihow... TOO CUTE! I just wanna eat him up with a spoon!


----------



## Caged Maiden

OMG me too.  I swear I have kissed his little cheeks so much they ought to have worn spots.  Luckily babies are resilient.  If it wasn't completely off the topic of this thread I'd post some of my dog/baby photos.  I have pictures with all my kids lying with the dog when they are like three days old.  OMG speaking of too cute!


----------



## The Blue Lotus

I don't think my lips would ever leave that little one!  Congrats dear.


----------



## Shockley

I dislike that this is green, but this is probably the best photo of me:


----------



## Codey Amprim

^ Nice beard. Mine is in need of some serious taming, haha. xD


----------



## Shockley

Thank you, sir. I've been blessed with the kind of facial hair that grows extremely even, so mine requires minimal maintenance.


----------



## Steerpike

I have a hard time finding good ones of myself. This was taken when I went to the lake over the weekend:


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Wait! I found the Hulk!!!  Just kidding nice pic shading aside.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Shockley said:


> I dislike that this is green, but this is probably the best photo of me:



I'm envious of that beard, mine just goes scratchy.


----------



## Shockley

If you have particularly resilient skin, you might want to consider washing it at least once a week with olive oil (virgin, cold pressed). That's what I do once it reaches a certain length, and it makes it very smooth.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Shockley said:


> If you have particularly resilient skin, you might want to consider washing it at least once a week with olive oil (virgin, cold pressed). That's what I do once it reaches a certain length, and it makes it very smooth.



Brilliant, a man who knows how to get a good beard!  Where have you been all my life!


----------



## Codey Amprim

I normally shampoo it with the rest of my head, not sure if it helps, but it's awesome having a foam beard. x)


----------



## Caged Maiden

Actually, acids are good for hair... if olive oil didn't work well, you might always try avocado or even castor oil. I'm a home soaper and have made all kinds of products.


----------



## Kit

I look like Victoria Pratt.

Victoria Pratt - Victoria Pratt Photo (7803126) - Fanpop

Okay, okay, I *wish* I looked like Victoria Pratt. You're asking a board full of people who get our kicks making things up, what we really look like?


----------



## Rullenzar

Believe it or not I actually look like the little avatar picture I have under my name   <---- Only difference is i don't have dark hair, it's dirty blondiish. But everything else is the same i have the goateee like that too.


----------



## Shockley

This picture is too fantastic not to throw out there: 








 This is me, in the depths of an axe throwing competition with my cousin.


----------



## Penpilot

On one of my better days.


----------



## Chilari

Wow I can't believe I missed this thread.

Steerpike: that's a picture of Brad Pitt. Unless Brad Pitt is secretly a fantasy writer on the side (unlikely), I don't think that's you.

I believe this is the most recent picture of me existant outside the British government's records:






I don't have wedding or baby photos yet, so graduation isn't a bad alternative.


----------



## Philip Overby

Here's me in my pro wrestling days with my tag partner Crazy Charlie in the background.


----------



## Chilari

You have such a pretty smile, Phil.


----------



## Kit

Shockley said:


> This picture is too fantastic not to throw out there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, in the depths of an axe throwing competition with my cousin.



Are you actually at a Renfaire  wearing those clothes? Where's your costume, dude?


----------



## gavintonks

Hope this works I am computer illiterate. Noble steed and I


----------



## gavintonks

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0773749336979.458348.594691978&type=3&theater

Obviously it did not so here is the link to the pic on my face book page


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

gavintonks said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0773749336979.458348.594691978&type=3&theater
> 
> Obviously it did not so here is the link to the pic on my face book page



Nice picture.  I kind of expected to see a herd of buffalo though.


----------



## gavintonks

No we do not have Buffalo, although to the left out of frame are some zebras, ostrich and wildebeest. They also have two Oryx and the camp with the hyenas is a few meters down and the leopard but they have moved them. we rode past the lion camp and were stalked by 5 lionesses, amazing to see how they trap 4 keep your attention and one circles around to drive you too them, when they realized we saw one another tried slinking on the ground and every time we looked away ran forward really understand eye contact


----------



## Cassia




----------



## Cassia

*Funny...*

ren. fair was awesome this year...my legs were so sore...


----------



## Ophiucha

A photo of me during my first year of college, in my awful dorm room that didn't have a desk so I spent a year with my laptop tucked under my pillow. Good times. I was still an Asian Studies major at the time, so all of my books in the background are Chinese, Indian, and Japanese classics along with some kanji flashcards.


----------



## Reaver

Dare I post a photo here?


----------



## Caged Maiden

I don't know Reaver, this might become the most viewed thread if you do...


----------



## Reaver

I think it might


----------



## Caged Maiden

After that game the other day with the most posts etc. I'm kinda surprised self-publishing won.  I aim to change that.  I think we need a thread of pure silliness to win overall.


----------



## Reaver

*I had a near-death experience last night going to work and truly realized how short and fragile our lives are...So I suppose that it's time to let you all see the real me.:cool2:

Please be my friends here and on Facebook!!!*

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/members/reaver.html

Facebook


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Reaver said:


> *I had a near-death experience last night going to work and truly realized how short and fragile our lives are...So I suppose that it's time to let you all see the real me.:cool2:
> 
> Please be my friends here and on Facebook!!!*
> 
> Facebook




:eek2:Well what on earth happened Kid? You are ok right? :=/


----------



## Sheilawisz

Thanks for sharing your picture at last Reaver, I'll be sending you a friends request at Facebook!! You look great with the uniform and everything, quite similar to what I imagined that you would look like =)

What happened last night? Are you all right??


----------



## KellyB

*An old picture of me.*

Here's a slightly fuzzy picture of me, from about 1991.  I have very few current pictures of myself (mostly because I don't like the way I look in pictures), but I'll try to take one that looks decent and post it later.

I'm not sure if this is going to work, because I can't view the picture in the preview post option, but here goes...


Edit:  Ok, that didn't work.  I'll try again later.


----------



## KellyB

*Old picture of me.*

Ok.  Let's try this again.  Anyway, old picture of me...


----------



## Chime85

Ok, I'll give this a shot 












xXx


----------



## Chilari

Ooh nice haircut Chime. But I imagined you'd be rather more surrounded by butterflies and a bad-tempered little rabbit than your picture implies, because of your avatar.


----------



## Chime85

Chilari said:


> Ooh nice haircut Chime. But I imagined you'd be rather more surrounded by butterflies and a bad-tempered little rabbit than your picture implies, because of your avatar.



Thank you, Chilari. Unfortunately the butterflies were not out that day. As for my bad-tempered rabbit, he began to get stroppy until i cropped him out of the photo 

x


----------



## Sheilawisz

I was burning my photo albums into a CD today when I found a picture of me, taken back in October 2010 but I still look the same, so here it is- Now behold... The Sheilawisz!!







It's the first picture of myself that I have uploaded to the Gallery =)


----------



## Lorna

Exactly like I look on this picture (maybe older). And this is my name...


----------



## Mindfire

When I'm not being a ninja, I look something like this:


----------



## Fnord

"Yes, yes. . . please tell me more about this Nyan Cat."


----------



## Ankari

I just posted some pictures on my FB page.  Here is one of them.  They were taken at the Florida SuperCon 2012


----------



## Black Dragon

I might as well join in on the fun:


----------



## Reaver

Well, since Black Dragon has posted a pic here, and hardly anyone has visited my Facebook page...


----------



## Martinus

Yes, the picture to the left is me, taken back in April.  I don't age that fast, so I'm still pretty much the same.


----------



## Sheilawisz

Great pictures, everyone! XD!!


----------



## Jabrosky

My fat and ugly mug:


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

This is a very unrevealing one of me, I was testing with nightime photography at about one in the morning.  The backdrop is Penrhyn castle in North Wales, and the small shape I'm looking at is Felix, my cat.


----------



## Shockley

Two relatively recent photos:







 About a month and a half ago.







 Tonight.


----------



## Wynnara

I never seem to have any photos of myself, so this is one of the ones I got taken last year when I launched my business.


----------



## ShortHair

Once I've lost about 40 pounds, I'll post a photo. I'll need a good one to go on the dust jackets.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern




----------



## Chilari

Oh it's a while since I've read this thread.

Shockley, the first pic of you more closely fits my mental image.


----------



## Weaver

There are no photos of my anywhere online, and there probably never will be.  A clever person could find a photo of my clone-sibling (twin), perhaps, and have a fairly good idea from that what I look like:  the same, except I have (much) longer hair, no goatee, and I wear contact lenses instead of glasses.  But that would require the person seeking such a photo to know my clone-sibling's name... So I think you'll all have to resign yourselves to not knowing what I look like.  

(I'm joking, of course.  There's a photo of my clone-sibling right here on Mythic Scribes in my gallery, labeled "leather scale armor."  But there really are no photos of me anywhere.)


----------



## FatCat

Now that I know how to post pictures here, I can add my beautiful face!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

This threads too cool to die  *shameless necromancy*

I'm still trying to find a photo of me where I don't look like a gormless fool.


----------



## Butterfly

My photo's on my profile if anyone wants to see. (The top I was wearing is purple, but it looks black on the photo for some reasobn)


----------



## PlotHolio

A few months old, and taken by my girlfriend at the Korean/Japanese restaurant she frequents.






This one was taken thirty seconds ago, while wishing sleep was a thing I had last night.


----------



## Jessquoi

It would be cool if we had a thread where people described what they look like?


----------



## PlotHolio

I look a lot like that guy with the glasses in the post above yours.


----------



## FatCat

Long hair, don't care. Though I don't really let it down....ever. I just hate haircuts and don't know anyone that I trust to do it for free.


----------



## WarriorPrincess

First time uploading a pic in a thread....So hopefully this works.  This is me a few months ago...


----------



## PlotHolio

I think that we can all agree that I'm the sexiest plot hole in this thread.


----------



## Steerpike

I'm on the couch in the middle. My son is too my left, and my daughter is there on my right. This was around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Steerpike

This is me last summer on what was supposed to be a relaxing mountain trip. Didn't turn out that way. Only difference between now and then is that I have shaved


----------



## Ghost

You don't look at all like your avatar, Steerpike...


----------



## Steerpike

Ghost said:


> You don't look at all like your avatar, Steerpike...



I didn't say which one was me...


----------



## WarriorPrincess

PLOTHOLIO - I agree definitely the sexiest! 

STEERPIKE - Looks like you survived the adventure!


----------



## Nihal

It's my most recent photo, ~4 months ago. Disregard the stupid pose, I was showing the haircut. Disregard the super lens deformation, it was a bad camera. Disregard the scared look (as a friend said)... uh... disregard everything.


----------



## teacup

This is my mug.
Get it, mug? Teacup? Okay.

This is the most recent one of me I have, though my hair's not usually like that - it's usually dry for one, and down too.


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Teacup you look older than a kid in High school....But you remind me of D'artagian from the 3 musketeers hehe


----------



## teacup

Haha - that's exactly what my friends said
Yeah I've been able to grow a beard since near the start of highschool - when my hair is down I usually get called Jesus.


----------



## Subcreator

This is me, taken as a favor from a former teacher and professional photographer.


----------



## Devora

Here's what I look like.


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Testing.....


----------



## Filk

So here I am catching flies on top of a mountain. Those dogs love the edges of cliffs by the way.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Steerpike said:


> This is me last summer on what was supposed to be a relaxing mountain trip. Didn't turn out that way. Only difference between now and then is that I have shaved



Very nice Steerpike, but whose head are you sitting on?


----------



## PlotHolio

Steerpike, do we know each other? I'm only asking because my uncle is in that picture. Were you just on the same mountain by coincidence, or was he chased there again by those annoying JASDF maggots I also see?


----------



## Chilari

I tried to find a recent photo of myself, but I don't have any that are decent. In fact I already posted the most recent non-blurry photo that exists of me back in May last year.


----------



## Steerpike

PlotHolio said:


> Steerpike, do we know each other? I'm only asking because my uncle is in that picture. Were you just on the same mountain by coincidence, or was he chased there again by those annoying JASDF maggots I also see?



Yeah, he pretty much shows up unannounced. We did have a few beers after getting rid of the jets, however.


----------



## Handsome John

There's not many pictures of me floating around but here's two I could find:







At a wedding last year.







Photobombing my friends at some gig last year.


----------



## Philip Overby

Here's a non-wrestling pic of me sporting my new Mythic Scribes shirt:  which you can buy here.  I'm also wearing a hat made of bread and looking insane.


----------



## FatCat

Cool shirt, Phil. What I'd really like to know is, where can I buy a bread-hat?


----------



## Steerpike

FatCat said:


> Cool shirt, Phil. What I'd really like to know is, where can I buy a bread-hat?



One does not simply _buy_ bread hats.


----------



## Steerpike

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Very nice Steerpike, but whose head are you sitting on?



Just some dude.


----------



## Philip Overby

Steerpike said:


> One does not simply _buy_ bread hats.


----------



## Meyer

Back when I started growing my hair and had a beard.








About a year and a half since last haircut.  Clean shaven now.  Can't stand facial hair right now for some reason.


----------



## OGone

Unfortunately, this is the only awkward picture I've got on my computer  

My dog thinks he's a parrot







Edit: Sadly this was right after I shaved  I'll post another picture in a few months after my quest to grow an impressive goatee.


----------



## Nihal

^Omg, a child!


----------



## OGone

Actually my dog is 3 now he's not considered a puppy anymore 

Surely you don't mean the burly, gruff pure specimen of man in that picture??


----------



## Handsome John

Oh, Meyer...why?

Beards are so manly! Why shave off that glorious piece of masculinity that adorned your face?

Why, Meyer? Why?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Sadly growing a beard is something I can't seem to do right, not without loads of hair products .


----------



## Meyer

I got tired of trimming it.  

Takes a fortnight at most to get it back to a good length and thickness.  Not a big deal.  Not looking forward to ever having to cut my hair though...


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'm not wearing a bread hat. I'm wearing a baby!















…and baby drool.


----------



## Nihal

Oh my god! She's the cutest thing ever! Awwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Wow, that child's got quite a head of hair, Sidekick .


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nihal said:


> Oh my god! She's the cutest thing ever! Awwwwwwwwwwwww!


My wife and I have this understanding when it comes to shopping. She shops. I push the carriage with Hannah in it so I can hear reactions like yours. Now I _enjoy_ shopping at the more crowded grocery store.



Aidan of the tavern said:


> Wow, that child's got quite a head of hair, Sidekick .


She was born with a full head of hair. All three of my girls were, and I was born with an afro myself. Hannah's hair is actually curly/wavy, but still very fine like Asian hair.


----------



## Handsome John

Meyer said:


> I got tired of trimming it.
> 
> Takes a fortnight at most to get it back to a good length and thickness.  Not a big deal.  Not looking forward to ever having to cut my hair though...



I haven't had a haircut since 11/11/93, mate.


----------



## Meyer

Yeah, that happens when you go bald.


----------



## J. S. Elliot

Nice to be able to put a face to some of these names. I should have come by this thread sooner. ^^

This is probably the best recent picture I have, on my end, though. December 2012, with my grandpa when he was visiting:







(Please excuse the sandals, XD. I'd just gotten home from work, had to throw some nice clothes on for Christmas pictures, but didn't want to wear heels out into the pasture.)


----------



## Zero Angel

Surprised I never posted here! Nice to see what so many of us look like. 

Here's my standard author photo:


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Oh how handsome zero angel!


----------



## Rob

Well, this is me. The Australian sensation. Put another shrimp on the barby! smh lol.
The picture was taken today before I had to take off to University to enroll in an English teaching course.


----------



## Rob

You're quite the stunner, WP! haha.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Quite a hairstyle, Rob.  I tried something similar once, but typically the whole thing kind of fell apart, couldn't keep it in one piece.


----------



## Rob

Haha. Thanks Aidan. You should get back on the saddle and try it again!


----------



## SeverinR

OK, I will offer a pic.


----------



## Zero Angel

WarriorPrincess said:


> Oh how handsome zero angel!


Thank you. You're too kind!


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Thanks Rob, but im really just of the normal variety lol.


----------



## Foah

I'm such a necromancer right now, reviving an old thread like this  About a year old from a trip down to France and Monaco. I'll submit a friendlier and clearer picture in a little while once I've gotten my hair cut ^^


----------



## Spider

A few of you might have seen this image of me before, but just in case you haven't...


----------



## Scribble

This is me! Photo is from a work party a few months ago. After a day's work, having a beer and relaxing.  You may be surprised to see that I am not in fact, a Mystic from the world of the Dark Crystal.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Ok, ok, I've been here long enough I'll finally do this... sigh.







Here is me.


----------



## Scribble

Great smile! Good to see you AE


----------



## Steerpike

That's a nice picture A.E. 

And a cool necklace, I might add.


----------



## A. E. Lowan

/blush

I'm surprised you guys aren't asking about the tattoo. lol!


----------



## Steerpike

What's the tattoo?


----------



## A. E. Lowan

lol!  I got it when I was 19 years-old, homeless, and hanging around a tattoo parlor owned by an ex-Hell's Angel named Hooker.  I would sit and sketch while he worked, and he liked my drawings so much he offered to trade work, so I traded the tattoo for a handful of girly drawings.  It's my original design - a rose garlanded by a bullwhip and a pair of handcuffs.


----------



## Graylorne

I always hated pics of myself. But this one's on my books, my website, the internet, so I can probably post it here as well. I was adding electrical spells to my ivory tower defenses that day, that's why the lightning.


----------



## Scribble

That's a great author pic, Graylorne. 

I rarely like pictures of myself. I have a very expressive face and an animated personality... which usually results in photos of me looking like a rubber fish that's being slapped around.


----------



## Steerpike

Hanging out with my son when I was like, what, 25? Time flies, people!


----------



## teacup

Steerpike, so you're telling me you're not a cat? D:


----------



## Steerpike

teacup said:


> Steerpike, so you're telling me you're not a cat? D:



That pic was pre-op, teacup.


----------



## SeverinR

Steerpike said:


> Hanging out with my son when I was like, what, 25? Time flies, people!


Along time ago in a galaxy far far away...(Key rich orcestra music.)

I heard this was you brainstorming a book:
Game of thrones old man - Bing Images

  or is it showing a sign of needing fiber in your diet?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Aidan of the tavern, feeling old-school.​


----------



## Steerpike

SeverinR said:


> Along time ago in a galaxy far far away...(Key rich orcestra music.)
> 
> I heard this was you brainstorming a book:
> Game of thrones old man - Bing Images
> 
> or is it showing a sign of needing fiber in your diet?



That says Game of Throne old man, but when I clicked on it, I got this:









That was when someone interrupted my writing and I was on a roll.


----------



## Sparkie

This is me, my nephew, his dad, and my dad at my nephew's first winning football game.  I'm the fat guy in the Sox cap.


----------



## Foah

Today's result after playing around with the beard a bit. Though eager to keep trimming it, I managed to stop at a substyle of "The Balbo"  But god knows my cheeks are cold now lol!


----------



## Quillstine

Alright.....I'll partake! Photo's of me are as scarce as hens teeth...so this is all have on my computer! It's one my wife got while I was compromised and unable to seek cover from the shutter! Old cars will do that to you!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Sparkie said:


> This is me, my nephew, his dad, and my dad at my nephew's first winning football game.  I'm the fat guy in the Sox cap.


All I see is a blue question mark. What kind of Sox cap? Red or White?


----------



## buyjupiter

When it's winter and I'm outside I look very much like << my avatar. I tried posting the cute kitty picture, but apparently I'm forever destined to be technologically disinclined as I couldn't get the photo tag to work properly.


----------



## Sparkie

Legendary Sidekick said:


> All I see is a blue question mark. What kind of Sox cap? Red or White?



Ha!  Didn't notice till now that the cap is cut off at the top of the photo.  I'm a White Sox fan, which means I'm also a masochist.


----------



## Reaver

Sparkie said:


> Ha!  Didn't notice till now that the cap is cut off at the top of the photo.  I'm a White Sox fan, which means I'm also a masochist.



You're no masochist, Sparkie. If you were a Bears fan, then I'd agree.


----------



## Asterisk

Guess I'll jump in and share a picture of me...






.... if it decides to work....


----------



## Sioranth

Some of these pics made me laugh so hard I think I broke something (the "pro wrestling pic" was my favorite). So, that's me on the left with Ivy. Ivy is the one with more fur and the really big ears. That pic was taken in June, so not too old, but I've since dyed my hair screaming red. So here's one of me and Thorn.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Last night, enjoying a fine cup of tea .


----------



## Steerpike

Hanging out with my daughter (and with my glasses a bit askew!):


----------



## Chessie

Well, I'd like to pitch in! 


Spoiler: picture


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Oh that's lovely!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Me & my babies...on the beach.


----------



## Lunaairis

Guess I'll throw a picture up of me getting ready for a convention.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Looking forward to reading my new book.


----------

